# Korean Epi Casino with hsc $575 obo - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Ad is less than 10 minutes old. Comes with hsc, Schaller strap locks and a Levy’s strap. I’m half tempted...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’m half tempted...
> 
> View attachment 331004


... But you have 2manyGuitars. 🥁🥁


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

dmc69 said:


> ... But you have 2manyGuitars. 🥁🥁


Exactly. So what’s one more?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’m half tempted...


Do it!!! ...or did you already get it?


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’m half tempted...


whaddaya mean half tempted?
why would you not those are fun guitars sell something else you rarely play anymore
j


----------

